# Vehicle question



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

So I have a chance to purchase a vehicle and I'm looking for one that will handle camping and kayaking. I'm completely open to suggestions except for the following condition: IT HAS TO WORK AS A FAMILY VEHICLE ALSO. I have a two year old so trucks or old beaters aren't going to work. This will be my primary transportation. I'm looking for something that can take two yaks up on the roof and camping gear/tackle in the back.

Any suggestions are welcome!!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

SUV is probably the way to go.

I drive an Explorer for the same reasons you listed above. I would not buy another if I was planning on driving it over 100,000 miles...and I do.
And the gas mileage sucks butt.

Honda CRV gets good gas milage and lasts forever.
Anything Suburu would work.

If gas mileage and/or price aren't really an issue, a crew cab full sized pick up is about the best yakking/camping vehicle available.


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

The Subaru Outback I've been looking at heavily. The CRV is on the list but wasn't sure I was sold on it.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

I have two daughters and have a full size ext cab chevy and it works great for us. It has the extended doors that open. I can do whatever i want with it, and im pretty sure i get better mpg than most suvs.......granted not by much. I am actually in the market to get a new vehicle and it will be another truck like the one i have....just newer and 4x4. Good luck in your search


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

Ben,

I used to have an 06 Honda Pilot (18-24MPG) and liked it but it did have some flaws in relation to how its interior space was setup and it caused me some problems when hauling. The second row seats don't completly fold down. The "third row" seating is useless because it's to small. When my 3rd child arrived it got the boot for another minivan. It was however VERY realiable and had plenty of power and it got good gas mileage for an SUV.

My 2 cents on car.. My wife's cousin had a CRV and she loved it. That's a very highly rated car for value/longevity. 

Crazy as it sounds (since you have a little one and are looking for a *primary *vehicle) you may want to consider a minivan. I have a Honda and Toyota. Both travel well for trips, are easy on gas, can haul the kayaks without any issue and have enough cargo space to handle about anything I'll be hauling. You would be amazed what you can haul with all the seats folded down and if you go up to a boat/trailer you can tow up to 3500 pounds with either vehicle. 

Merry Christmas!

-DC


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

on the minivan.

No kids but travel almost everywhere w/dogs. 16 years ago, wife & I would have laughed @ the idea that we'd ever own a minivan. Today, we can't picture ever being w/o one.

Holds 3 dog crates, all wife's vacation stuff, important fishing gear & still pulls the old red boat @ almost 20mpg highway.


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

Forgot to mention.. I haul my quads/trailer with the Honda minivan too. lol.. That van has 180,000 miles on it and pulls them w/out any problem (~1600lbs). I'll admit I do get some interesting looks when I'm doing that but I could care less. If my wife and I can get away for a few days this summer I'll haul the quads and kayaks at the same time. May have to post a pic of that. lol..


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Bubbagon said:


> SUV is probably the way to go.
> 
> Honda CRV gets good gas milage and lasts forever.
> Anything Suburu would work.


benjaminrogers,
I'll have to second the vote on the CR-V, as I've owned 2 of them. 22 to 26 m.p.g. and as reliable as they get. The body style I own is from '02 to '06. It changed in '07 and will change again in '12.

Other good brands would be Subaru and the Ford Escape.
A good place to look for flaws would be: www.carcomplaints.com

Here's a pic of my '04:










Bowhunter57


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

My current TV is an 07 Tundra Crewmax, it comfortably seats 5 adults and has a 5 1/2' bed that I can put 2 yaks in with no trouble. It is a pig on gas though, even when I am careful. I bought it because I tow a pontoon and travel trailer with it and need a truck for other things. It's fantastic to take on vacation.

My wife has an 05 Toyota Sienna van that has been just awesome and will carry two yaks on the roof rack. It seats 7, or 5 and a lot of gear, plus it is one hell of a tow vehicle itself.

If it's just you, your significant other and your 2 YO a pocket SUV might be the best answer.


----------



## catfishing22 (Mar 7, 2009)

Jeep liberty would be another good option


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

The fact is, almost any vehicle will work, when equipped with a decent rack.
You could drive a Taurus, slap a $200 Yakima rack on it, and you're hauling 4 yaks, canoes, whatever...


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Bubbagon said:


> The fact is, almost any vehicle will work, when equipped with a decent rack.


Truer words were never spoken...even without a rack. Get a couple of large noodles from Walmart and some rachet straps from TSC and you're in business. 

Here's my previous ride...Honda Civic:










Bowhunter57


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

One other thing that I forgot to add...

If you use rachet straps, run them through a section of a noodle or some foam pipe insulation...where the strap comes in contact with the paint on your vehicle. If not the vibration of the straps, while you travel, against the paint will mar the paint.
Since the above pics, I've added pipe insulation to my straps.

* Also, don't over tighten the rachet straps. It's easy to do! Keep checking the kayak, as you tighten the straps to see if it's enough. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

I'll second the Subaru outback.......great vehicle......we got 29-30 mpg on the highway w/2 adults and 2 teenagers and a full load on vacation......it handled very well last winter w/all the ice we had......it is full time AWD and though not a tru off road vehicle, has plenty of ground clearance for the occasional off pavement driving.....ie down to the river.....

Good luck!

Mike


----------



## BIGDADDYDB (Jul 1, 2006)

I sell Kia's for a living and currently lease a Sorento. I leased it for exactly the same uses you have...I camp, kayak, fish, ice fish with a shanty and have a family (3 w/ 1 on the way). As I'm not trying to "sell" you one, I suggest you do a little homework on the Sorento...reviews, accolades, pricing etc. and I'm pretty sure it will at least make your short list. The model I have / would recommend is the LX 4cyl w/convenience package, either front wheel drive or all wheel drive based on preference. It will come with all power (not seats) blue tooth (life changing!), heated cloth seats, back up camera, alloys, cruise, Sirius radio and all digital audio inputs (aux, usb, streaming) It has an optional 3rd row seat but without it (like mine) you have a very convenient underfloor storage compartment in back...fits my 3 camp chairs, roll up table, tent and poles, vests and paddles, and lantern+misc gear without actually touching cargo space. 4cyl is plenty and is listed at 21-28mpg AWD and 22-32 FWD. I can slide my 2 man Frabill shanty in with the back seats down. Kayaks go on two vertical racks on the factory roof bars. 5yr/60k bumper to bumper 10yr/100k powertrain warranty and IT'S BUILT IN GEORGIA!!!!! Even though I sell Kia's, I had no obligation to buy one and really no better deal because I worked here than what I could give to someone and I shopped extensively. Came down to the Forrester and the Sorento...Sorento had more stuff and was bigger for way less money. Not a sales pitch, but if you have questions...Don


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

One of the main selling points for me will be some 'rough' road access. Let's face it, some of the spots we fish can be tough on normal sedans. Bubba if you read this I'm talking about spots like Emerald Pkwy and it's put in point to the north.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

There's no put in north of Emerald....
Shhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

Bubbagon said:


> There's no put in north of Emerald....
> Shhhhhhhhhhhh!


Up at Bellpoint there is!!!


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Man, I'd never thought of noodles, what an awesome suggestion.

One pitch I'll make for a larger vehicle is your ability to add more yaks and cargo. I'd bet that two yaks on the roof of any small car are going to seriously influence the ride since you've just added a big skeg to the roof. 

I was told when I bought my first yak in the spring that one leads to two. I'm now looking at adding my 3rd (maybe this one?) to the fleet early 2021. A fourth will most likely follow in a year or two.

Good luck with your purchase and I'll see you out on the water someday.



Bowhunter57 said:


> Get a couple of large noodles from Walmart and some rachet straps from TSC and you're in business.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

My paddling buddy drives a Pontiac Grand Am (not exactly the perfect outdoor vehicle). He has a Yakima rack with stacker bars. We regularly have 4 yaks on top, and 6 once. 
But he drives that thing everywhere we go, and has never had any issues.

My point? I think the RACK is the most important ingredient (unless you're driving a pick up). The CRV pictured above is maxed out at 2 yaks due to not having a rack. But any vehicle with a rack lets you carry at least 4 yaks.

Get what you can afford...and leave a little extra for a rack.


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

Bubbagon said:


> My paddling buddy drives a Pontiac Grand Am (not exactly the perfect outdoor vehicle). He has a Yakima rack with stacker bars. We regularly have 4 yaks on top, and 6 once.
> But he drives that thing everywhere we go, and has never had any issues.
> 
> My point? I think the RACK is the most important ingredient (unless you're driving a pick up). The CRV pictured above is maxed out at 2 yaks due to not having a rack. But any vehicle with a rack lets you carry at least 4 yaks.
> ...


I would agree Bubba. I have the rack parts except for clips so I'm not concerned about that part to much. All mine are Yakima parts so I'm not sure if they have a stacker part for them.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

This is what I have...the older kind:
http://www.orsracksdirect.com/yakima-kayak-stacker-kayak-rack-8004036.html
My buddy has the newer ones...which are much nicer:
http://www.orsracksdirect.com/yakima-bigstack-kayak-rack-8004041.html


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

Bubbagon said:


> This is what I have...the older kind:
> http://www.orsracksdirect.com/yakima-kayak-stacker-kayak-rack-8004036.html
> My buddy has the newer ones...which are much nicer:
> http://www.orsracksdirect.com/yakima-bigstack-kayak-rack-8004041.html


I have a set of landshark pads from yakima and then 3 sets of the curved j-hook holders. Any experience with those?


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Post a link of the J Hook holders....not sure what they are.
Are the Landshark pads the kayak cradle deals?


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

These are what I call the j-hooks

http://www.google.com/products/catalog?q=kayak+roof+racks&hl=en&client=firefox-a&hs=czw&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&prmd=imvns&resnum=2&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&biw=1823&bih=915&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=7866507996560109958&sa=X&ei=Gj37TsyyKsLnggeG99GeAg&ved=0CKMBEPMCMAA

The Landshark's are these:

http://www.yakima.com/shop/water/top/landshark-saddles


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Damn...you have enough yak holders for two vehicles!!
The J Hooks are really the best way to transport a kayak, in regards to not stressing the integrity of the actual kayak.
They will limit your rack to two kayaks, as you just run out of room.
But for ease of transport, and taking care of your yak, it's a good way to go.


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm actually equipping two vehicles and have been collecting the pieces and parts for awhile now. So I have 3 of the J-hook sets and one set of Landsharks. Also have all the crossbars and q-towers. Now I just need the clips.



Bubbagon said:


> Damn...you have enough yak holders for two vehicles!!
> The J Hooks are really the best way to transport a kayak, in regards to not stressing the integrity of the actual kayak.
> They will limit your rack to two kayaks, as you just run out of room.
> But for ease of transport, and taking care of your yak, it's a good way to go.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Have you considered a trailer instead? I have a pick of one made from a PWC trailer that could handle two and another made from a small utility trailer that can handle 4 plus a lot of gear.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Damn! You're all set. You can carry my yak any day!! That would be a luxury ride for any of my boats. LOL!
Cool deal, man.

Those J Hook racks are pretty easy to take off and put on. I've seen a few guys leave just one set on top, and you can then carry a canoe, or two yaks on the "empty" side, especially if you add a set of load stops just below, and on the back side of the J Hook.








http://yakima.com/shop/racksystems/accessories/loadstop


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

I have considered trailers but with many of the places we are fishing they are tough getting into. How much did you pay for your trailers? Plus I need a new car anyways.



backlashed said:


> Have you considered a trailer instead? I have a pick of one made from a PWC trailer that could handle two and another made from a small utility trailer that can handle 4 plus a lot of gear.


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

Well, hopefully we can go this upcoming season. Do you fly fish at all?



Bubbagon said:


> Damn! You're all set. You can carry my yak any day!! That would be a luxury ride for any of my boats. LOL!
> Cool deal, man.
> 
> Those J Hook racks are pretty easy to take off and put on. I've seen a few guys leave just one set on top, and you can then carry a canoe, or two yaks on the "empty" side, especially if you add a set of load stops just below, and on the back side of the J Hook.
> ...


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

If one of the reasons for a new vehicle is to access spots like the one that doesn't exist above Emerald, than a trailor would become a pain in the behind for places like that.
I think you're gonna love your rack system.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

benjaminrogers said:


> I have considered trailers but with many of the places we are fishing they are tough getting into. How much did you pay for your trailers? Plus I need a new car anyways.


Oops, not my trailers, saw them on a salt water kayak blog here and here.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I like that first one ALOT!
If I had a small trailer that's about how I'd rig it up. Maybe sneak in a diamond plate utility box on the front.


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

Yeah no trailers for that exact reason. I don't want to have to mess with tight areas 


Bubbagon said:


> If one of the reasons for a new vehicle is to access spots like the one that doesn't exist above Emerald, than a trailor would become a pain in the behind for places like that.
> I think you're gonna love your rack system.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

The racket straps can be a bit much, what i found to be perfect is the rope Ratchet , find them at Walmart for about 10$, 3/8 rope, which i have several different sizes from ten foot to twenty depending on how many boats I'm tying down, and you won't over stress your boat, biggest plus is very quick to hook up. If you want to see the perfect ride for yak's, our buddy has a 2500 Chevy crew cab like mine but a rack made for boats, he can raise and lower it to suit his needs, how many boats have you seen dagger hold bubba ? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## jonnyspeed (Mar 11, 2007)

We have a Jeep Liberty and a Honda Crosstour both rigged to carry our yaks. Both work great. Just depends on if we need to go offroad or not. If not, I actually prefer the Honda. It carries as much gear inside, get WAY better mpg, is FAR more comfortable to ride in and since it is lower, it is much easier to load and unload the boats. The Jeep is also good and is obviously more rugged. Here is a pic of the Honda after a 750 mile trip to WI.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

StuckAtHome said:


> The racket straps can be a bit much, what i found to be perfect is the rope Ratchet , find them at Walmart for about 10$, 3/8 rope, which i have several different sizes from ten foot to twenty depending on how many boats I'm tying down, and you won't over stress your boat, biggest plus is very quick to hook up. If you want to see the perfect ride for yak's, our buddy has a 2500 Chevy crew cab like mine but a rack made for boats, he can raise and lower it to suit his needs, how many boats have you seen dagger hold bubba ?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


Rope rachet?....does your husband paddle too? 
I've seen Dagger with WAY too many boats on there. He can fit at least 6 on top, and probably another 6-8 in the bed without too much trouble. Certainly more boats than people who could fit in the truck.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

As$, lol. Wife got a new car, Honda minivan, loaded. Has roof rack, just need the cross bars, but she's told me no yak's on her car.
The new yellow lab is almost thirty pounds now, vet said to expect him to be around 90 to 100 pounds, training going well, all i need is a canoe for the spring, hope he doesn't chase spinners like daddy's Dave's dog, lol

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Check out the Toyota RAV4. Seats four comfortably. The 4 cylinder has plenty of power. New ones are $22399 at Ganley T in Akron and that comes with 4WD and the roof rack. The trunk area is huge for a modest sized SUV. Can't find a small SUV vehicle with better reliability in the consumer reports, new or used.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I just bought a new suv. I looked around a ton and I do a ton of fishing and hunting. I also kayak a ton for work so I needed something multi functional and built for an outdoors person. That lead me to subie's and hondas. I loved my jeep but was always fixing something on it. The elect in it was always crap and gas sucked. I ended up with a honda element. Lots of room even if it dosent look like it from the outside. Its a 4 seater with an all vynal floor. Suposidly youcan hose them out but I won't do that. The doors open wide and it has the small door that you can open to get into the back seat. The seats in the back fold down flat then fold up against the side and clip up. They told me you can put a queen air matrass in the back mu shanty and all my ice gear fits well too. I can haul my 16 footer with it and it has no problem pulling it up the ramp loaded with duck hunting gear. I am geting the rack on top so I can cary 2 flat water kayaks with a canoe in the middle or 6 white water boats with the pole in the middle. Its a 4 banger with the 4 weel drive that comes on when you need it. So far this fall it has been great with no problems. You can even get a tent that fits on the back of them and use the bed for a bed. 

Highley recomend looking at them.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I just bought a new suv. I looked around a ton and I do a ton of fishing and hunting. I also kayak a ton for work so I needed something multi functional and built for an outdoors person. That lead me to subie's and hondas. I loved my jeep but was always fixing something on it. The elect in it was always crap and gas sucked. I ended up with a honda element. Lots of room even if it dosent look like it from the outside. Its a 4 seater with an all vynal floor. Suposidly youcan hose them out but I won't do that. The doors open wide and it has the small door that you can open to get into the back seat. The seats in the back fold down flat then fold up against the side and clip up. They told me you can put a queen air matrass in the back mu shanty and all my ice gear fits well too. I can haul my 16 footer with it and it has no problem pulling it up the ramp loaded with duck hunting gear. I am geting the rack on top so I can cary 2 flat water kayaks with a canoe in the middle or 6 white water boats with the pole in the middle. Its a 4 banger with the 4 weel drive that comes on when you need it. So far this fall it has been great with no problems. You can even get a tent that fits on the back of them and use the bed for a bed. 

Highley recomend looking at them.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

fishingful,
Congradulations, on your Element purchase! 

I couldn't find a good used Element, when I purchased my CR-V, but I'm just as happy with it. Both vehicles have an excellent maintenance record. Lots of room in an Element. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Looked at elements but ended up with a patriot 4x4. Love the gas mileage. Elements werevery nice though.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

Any Santa Fe owners want to sound off out there? This has been one of the best threads ever so far!!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Bowhunter57 said:


> fishingful,
> Congradulations, on your Element purchase!
> 
> I couldn't find a good used Element, when I purchased my CR-V, but I'm just as happy with it. Both vehicles have an excellent maintenance record. Lots of room in an Element.
> ...


I got lucky and found an 07 for 13k dealer wanted it off the lot and was loosing money on it. Making room. But who knows seemed like a decent deal. Drove in the snow for the first time tonight and that thing did not hardly slide. I was trying to make it and the front slid a little when I hammered the gas but no back end fish taling at all. I looked at the CRV it was nice but the room in the back of the element won me over. I had 200 decoys in the back of it.

The dealer said mostly old people buy CRV's and Elements. But all of them can't be wrong. Old and wise.

My dad has a honda ridgeline. That's a nice truck too but he liked my element once I got it. Hated them before he had to ride in it to hunt up at erie.


----------

